
MLB jersey maker will shift to masks and gowns - ineedasername
https://www.nj.com/coronavirus/2020/03/to-fight-coronavirus-mlb-jersey-maker-will-shift-to-masks-and-gowns-pinstripes-included.html
======
ineedasername
Interesting. I hope they prove useful: Their efficacy is probably unknown,
although likely better than scarves or old tshirts-- I think the weave on that
Jersey material is pretty tight.

